# selling a bear hide



## soshad (Jul 8, 2011)

say a guy wanted to sell a hide untanned after a hunt. i already have a few mounts and obviously still want to hunt but don't want to waste a good hide. plus that would help fund another hunt. how would i go about selling one?


----------



## mielkhunter (Mar 17, 2011)

Be careful. It may be illegal to buy and sell wild animal parts. I know it is illegal to sell game meat. Better check before making a deal.


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

I am pretty sure it would have to be tanned in order for you to sell it. But i really don't know exactly.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

You can sell the hide and skull. You can't sell parts or claws.

Griff


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

Another option would be to do some advanced planning. Check with some taxidermists. Sometimes they are looking for something for a customer, or something they just want to do. They may be willing to swap services of a future mount, in exchange for a hide. You would just want to make sure that it is someone you trust to be there, and make good on their end of the deal when you come back to get a mount done. Maybe a processor would swap the processing of your bear for the hide? Just a little different tactic for you to consider.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

PM "furandhides" Roger is a licensed buyer of fur and hides
Probally could sell at a Michigan Trappers association auction PM "Joe R" Otisville auction coming up soon Posted in the trapping form. 
Or have it tanned and sell on E-bay


----------



## HuntTrap13 (Jun 26, 2011)

Im pretty sure If it is tanned then you can sell it without restriction, untanned then you have to have a fur eaters liscence


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## coldskins (Sep 26, 2011)

try taxidermy.net people buy and sell tons there, raw,salted or tanned.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

How much do you want for it ?.


----------

